# VANDERSLICE CUSTOMS PAINT SPECIAL



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

Summertime super Show Specials
By Vanderslice Customs

**For the first 10 customers only**(possible more, just depends)

Rob Vanderslice will travel to your shop or house to “pattern” your ride!
We are offering the lowest prices ever for out of state exposure.
So for award winning patterns give us a call, probly only time we will ever run this,

we will travel anywhere national or international


******Basic requirements: vehicle must be pre-based, flaked and inter clear coated
then sanded with 600 grit. Travel arrangements and lodging (economy).
Customer to provide all materials needed excluding spray equipment.**********


Prices are as follows:
$2000 Sample A... ROOF JOB ..UP TO 3 COLORS





















$3000 Sample B... EXTERIOR ONLY, GHOST PATTERNS, 1 COLOR





















$4000 Sample C... MULTI-COLOR UP TO 2 COLORS. ($500 ea additional color)



































For any shop or car clubs that books 3 or more cars will be given an additional $500.00 off..

** save money if you line up more paint jobs on one trip, you all can split airfare, hotel.

hit us up 
www.vanderslicecustoms.com






:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

:0


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## showtime 77 (Jan 9, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

:0


----------



## WrazedWrong (Jun 26, 2006)

Nice Work :biggrin:


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WrazedWrong_@Jul 3 2008, 05:17 PM~11008293
> *Nice Work :biggrin:
> *


its all rob man...i dont know how he does it time after time, but he does!!
:dunno:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*T T T FOR VANDERSLICE. I have been fortunate enough to have 2 rides painted by ROb, and he is the best there is, IMO.*


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

great painter and artist on of my favorites. one of the reasons i started painting lowriders


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

TTT


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*BUMP*


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Dam good deal! :0 :0 :0


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jul 3 2008, 11:28 PM~11010607
> *T T T FOR VANDERSLICE. I have been fortunate enough to have 2 rides painted by ROb, and he is the best there is, IMO.
> *


Post more pics! :biggrin:


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 8 2008, 01:09 PM~11038754
> *Post more pics!  :biggrin:
> *


go to the "ROB VANDERSLICE PAINT JOBS" thread in this forum (paint and body)

thanks homie


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

I REALLY LIKE THAT ORANGE PAINT, TTT


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Jul 8 2008, 01:31 PM~11038930
> *go to the "ROB VANDERSLICE PAINT JOBS" thread in this forum (paint and body)
> 
> thanks homie
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## Rick Flores (Jun 23, 2007)

whats up travis this is vanderslice. i would like to thank everybody out there that be supporting me .rick flores ,tiger,lorenzo and all others that are putting in work in the lowrider world.especialy those ones painting and keeping it real to themseleves


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rick Flores_@Jul 9 2008, 09:21 PM~11051871
> *whats up travis this is vanderslice. i would like to thank everybody out there that be supporting me .rick flores ,tiger,lorenzo and all others that are putting in work in the lowrider world.especialy those ones painting and keeping it real to themseleves
> *



dammmmmmm Rob V in the house!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame (Apr 9, 2008)

What's up fellas (Rob, Rick, Travis)? I want to thank you guys again for the fab job with my ride, and the exposure its getting. It's the baddest hopper in town! Check out this link on YouTube!

http://youtube.com/watch?v=kE0LeE7PudY


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Jul 10 2008, 08:21 AM~11054342
> *What's up fellas (Rob, Rick, Travis)?  I want to thank you guys again for the fab job with my ride, and the exposure its getting.  It's the baddest hopper in town!  Check out this link on YouTube!
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=kE0LeE7PudY
> *


hell yeah oscar.....dude your ride is getting blown up in a couple of other forums bro...lots of people love your car man!!!

you goin to the car show this weekend


sick video bro!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame (Apr 9, 2008)

Hell Yeah I am! I'm hopping the cutty there. Check out all the other vids on YouTube I'll be posting weekly updates.


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Jul 10 2008, 08:31 AM~11054387
> *Hell Yeah I am!  I'm hopping the cutty there.  Check out all the other vids on YouTube I'll be posting weekly updates.
> *


i will be there takin pix....i might do some video too...just got to see if my homie is down to shoot it


and yeah i watched a few of um...those fuckers are bad


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rick Flores_@Jul 9 2008, 09:21 PM~11051871
> *whats up travis this is vanderslice. i would like to thank everybody out there that be supporting me .rick flores ,tiger,lorenzo and all others that are putting in work in the lowrider world.especialy those ones painting and keeping it real to themseleves
> *


* :biggrin: :biggrin: you know i got your back homie!*


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jul 3 2008, 05:26 AM~11003869
> *
> *


i would love to have have a car painted by rob and some of these other legends.


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jul 10 2008, 11:25 AM~11055873
> *i would love to have have a car painted by rob and some of these other legends.
> *



we will be happy too... 

peep the special...rob will travel to you, let us know

thanks dogg


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

do you guys have any pics of cassanova in the painting stages? would be intresting to see thanks  p.s the 98', 99' when it won EOTY


----------



## SEVERED TIES (Jan 11, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rick Flores (Jun 23, 2007)

> What's up fellas (Rob, Rick, Travis)? I want to thank you guys again for the fab job with my ride, and the exposure its getting. It's the baddest hopper in town! Check out this link on YouTube!
> 
> What's up man! Your welcome  It was good times bringing your ride up to standards :biggrin:
> Now lets enjoy this paint for the summer cuz I have new plans for it


----------



## StreetFame (Apr 9, 2008)

Im ready homie... Lets start with this weekend. It's time to shut down all those haters! :biggrin:


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Jul 11 2008, 09:35 AM~11063517
> *Im ready homie... Lets start with this weekend.  It's time to shut down all those haters! :biggrin:
> *


hell yeah dogg....theres hater everywhere

but remember, haters just let you know u doin something right!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Rick Flores (Jun 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Jul 11 2008, 09:35 AM~11063517
> *Im ready homie... Lets start with this weekend.  It's time to shut down all those haters! :biggrin:
> *


criticism |ˈkritəˌsizəm|
noun
1 the expression of disapproval of someone or something based on perceived faults or mistakes : he received a lot of criticism | he ignored the criticisms of his friends.
2 the analysis and judgment of the merits and faults of a literary or artistic work : alternative methods of criticism supported by well-developed literary theories.
• an article, book, or comment containing such analysis : I only read poetry and criticism.
• the scholarly investigation of literary or historical texts to determine their origin or intended form.
ORIGIN early 17th cent.: from critic or Latin criticus + -ism .

Interpretation: NEGATIVE CRITICISM=HATERZ COMPLIMENTING :0 :biggrin:


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rick Flores_@Jul 11 2008, 01:06 PM~11065193
> *criticism |ˈkritəˌsizəm|
> noun
> 1 the expression of disapproval of someone or something based on perceived faults or mistakes : he received a lot of criticism | he ignored the criticisms of his friends.
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

FOR THE HATERZ....JUANITA SAYS FUCK YA'LL


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

keep the pics commin. i love this topic


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

we're trying to see if anyones willing to sponsor some red candy and a silver base coat 4 this cause?

Strangers Wish


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

WERE WAITING TO HERE FOR YOU....GOT A FEW SPOTS LEFT FOR THIS SPECIAL!!!!


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

ttt


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## SEVERED TIES (Jan 11, 2008)

TTT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SEVERED TIES (Jan 11, 2008)

T
T
T


----------

